
RIAA Claims File Sharers Are 'Undermining Humanitarian Efforts In Haiti' - philf
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100305/0317058431.shtml
======
philk
I'm not sure that these albums do much good for the humanitarian effort to
begin with; people who buy the albums will feel that they've already done
something to help and hence donate less through other channels. All I can
really see it adding is overhead; it's more of a tool to promote artists and
the RIAA than actually increase the amount of aid.

~~~
thingie
And I guess that by saying this, you are also undermining their effort. Well,
maybe even more, those who downloaded the album at least showed some interest
in this way of, hm, "helping", and even might buy it later. It's just an
compilation, it isn't really worth of downloading just for the music.

~~~
invisible
It could be said that for every $1 that is scattered across the playing field
of charities, it could be more useful to locally administered programs within
Haiti. Unfortunately it's lost on the fact that most of the "American" run
charities have huge administrative costs that are amazing to me. (And yeah,
and it bothers me that CEOs make $200-$500 per YEAR at a non-profit - far more
than a person should need or want from a charitable organization.)

~~~
lutorm
You meant $200k? Yeah, that seems excessive. Like how those "prosperity
gospel" churches pay the pastors running it similar amounts.

------
barrkel
I await the days when musicians indirectly related to RIAA donate money to
NSPCC or similar children's charity, and then say P2P is partially responsible
for child abuse.

------
bshep
But wont anybody please think of the children????

------
sailormoon
Files sharers deprive labels of income > labels pay less tax to the USG > USG
cannot afford armour for soldiers > troops die in Iraq of preventable
equipment shortages

Voilà, file sharers are killing american soldiers overseas.

But wait, there's more. File sharers are killing american soldiers, but
they're not a declared state army. Therefore they're non-soldier enemy
combatants, who as we all know can be sent to Gitmo without trial! What are we
waiting for?

~~~
uygtfgh
You had me right upto 'labels pay tax'.

No movie in the last 50years has made a profit according to Hollywood
accounting

------
zackattack
rhetorical imbeciles advertise altruism

------
sabat
In World War II, the first file-sharers nearly cost the Allies the war. Every
time a Jimmy Dorsey record was "loaned" (pirated) out to a fellow soldiers,
Hitler won another battle.

